# Plastic Bottles



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

My husband has a habit of leaving around empty water bottles. Lately Buster has takne to playing with them. Does anyone know whether this is safe for the little guy? He chews on the top but doesn't seem to be eating them. There is just so much in the news about how toxic plastic can be it makes me nervous. Am I being a paranoid, over protective mom or does my hubby need to clean up after himself? Thanks


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought a toy that is a cover for a plastic water bottle. Izzy likes to play with them too. I picked it up at Walmart. I'm not sure if a plastic bottle would cause a health problem but with this toy at least it's covered up.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is all the rage right now. I was just at a show that sold all the fuzzzy water bottle covers for the pups to play with. However, I would imagine that they could hurt their teeth/gums chewing on it too? Depends how aggressive of a chewer you have...


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Empty water bottles have always been one of our puppies favorite toys. Juego will come and wait for someone to finish one. We take the label and the tops off. They make a lot of noise and are fun to chase around but they end up under furniture pretty quickly. We don't leave them around long enough to get chewed up so don't turn into little pieces. Great fun for fetch for a little while though.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadow used to love to play with them. She didn't usually chew them, though, just carried them around and would play "hockey" with them :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

When Ricky was a puppy, we started tossing the empty bottles around and he could play with those things for hours. Try using an empty pop bottle. They are huge and fun! lol

If you want to be sure there is no risk for bits of plastic bitten off, here is a great toy: http://www.shopfatcat.com/waterbottles.html I bought one for my boys and Ricky loves it! When the bottle inside gets too soft and less noisy, you replace it with a new one.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter loves water bottles! Found the "toy" accidentally while traveling long distance in the car. The empty water bottle is one of the favorite toys, along with an empty plastic bowl....I have no idea why I bought all these cool other toys! :doh:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck getting your DH to pick up after himself ~ I've been picking up after mine for forty (yes 40!) years.....lol

Let Buster have his fun for a while and then throw it away!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumbelleina said:


> My husband has a habit of leaving around empty water bottles. Lately Buster has takne to playing with them. Does anyone know whether this is safe for the little guy? He chews on the top but doesn't seem to be eating them. There is just so much in the news about how toxic plastic can be it makes me nervous. Am I being a paranoid, over protective mom or does my hubby need to clean up after himself? Thanks


:laugh: You're not worried about your husband having his mouth on the bottle of water but worry about the dog? Did your hubby tick you off lately? ound:
Didn't we have a thread on here a long time ago about putting a piece of food in an empty water bottle and giving it to the dog(s)? I did that with my dogs and they had a blast.....but then my standard poodle was able to chew through the plastic bottles because she has stronger jaws and she had a bloody mouth  There went the fun toys. I don't think the havs have strong enough jaws to do that kind of damage to the water bottle


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Good luck getting your DH to pick up after himself ~ I've been picking up after mine for forty (yes 40!) years.....lol
> 
> !


I have a massive computer desk that's 3 sided and I sit in the U shaped part of it. Hubby thinks it's made for putting everything on and under. I kept digging his shoes out from under it.....4 pairs at a time and finally started putting all the stuff he dumps on my desk on his desk. He's still in the learning process :biggrin1:
The dogs train faster than he does! :gossip:


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> :laugh: You're not worried about your husband having his mouth on the bottle of water but worry about the dog? Did your hubby tick you off lately? ound:


OMG sitting next to my husband as I read that, he read it too, and laughed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumbelleina said:


> OMG sitting next to my husband as I read that, he read it too, and laughed.


Oh good, I'm not the only one with a different sense of humor


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Empty water bottles have always been one of our puppies favorite toys. Juego will come and wait for someone to finish one. We take the label and the tops off. They make a lot of noise and are fun to chase around but they end up under furniture pretty quickly. We don't leave them around long enough to get chewed up so don't turn into little pieces. Great fun for fetch for a little while though.


My girls loved these too. Now they are too big and chew them too fast. We do give them the occassional gatoraide bottle. Thicker plastic.

Jan you are too funny


----------

